# First Photo Shoot - My Wife!  C&C Please



## keith204 (Oct 28, 2007)

Now, all... I know my wife's amazing, but please C&C the pictures 

This was the first time I've actually taken people pictures, and she was great. Let me know what you think.

Take note that these pictures were taken in the daylight.... I upped my flash a bunch and made my aperture smaller to get the dark background. Also, #'s 3, 4, 5, 8, and 9 were the only ones edited in any way.

C&C Please!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.


----------



## petey (Oct 28, 2007)

I like them all. 

#8 is a bit bright.
#10 is creative. Good use of color imho. She has very long fingernails. 
#5 blue eyes. crisp. the background is lost a bit light wise, but its still a great shot.
#9 is priceless. Intimate. Clean. Beauty.


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 28, 2007)

Crumb, they look great!

I really like yoru use of flash with these, very edgy, and let's just say the colour of her eyes make me very very jealous.  My favourites are 1, 4 and 10 (hmm... depth of field nut here)

The only image that is kind of 'off' from the rest in my opinion is 6, due to the shadows near her eyes.

Great job!


----------



## acaldwell (Oct 29, 2007)

i like 10 and 12.  i am also jealous of her beautiful eyes, the color of them in 5 is gorgeous!


----------



## cpd23 (Oct 29, 2007)

5 for me really shows her eyes


----------

